# Matching Panel - What were you asked?



## Loulah ♥ (Apr 29, 2010)

We have matching Panel in 2 weeks with a beautiful 7 week old pink.  Our SW has changed since Approval Panel (last month) and our new SW has made no contact with us......


Can anyone let me know what to expect at Matching Panel?  What kind of questions do they ask?  I'm starting to feel very nervous now....


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

7weeks wow that's young, are you doing Foster to adopt?

We got asked what support network would look like and that was it. Was really laid back and found it very positive xx


----------



## Loulah ♥ (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Littlepoppy,


Yes she is very young, but no we're not fostering.  It is a relinquished adoption so its happening earlier than it would usually on the wishes of birth mum ♥


Feeling a bit nervous as our previous SW was very supportive and gave us an idea of what to expect at the Approval Panel, our new SW hasn't contacted us at all so worrying about it abit more.  Yours sounded lovely and relaxed, I hope ours is too!!  What stage are you at now.... have you met LO? x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

I bet you're super excited! Have you brought everything?

How do intros work with a little one so young?

We had matchin panel in May for our 11month son & have another in November for his 4month sibling! Very excited!!

X


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats! We were asked why him, whether we were prepared for the developmental uncertainties with a young baby, how my husband was feeling re being primary carer and stay at home dad, how we would reflect his cultural heritage and other than that it was a chat really. They want it to happen by the time you get to mp and it is generally supportive.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

We've been approved at matching panel today for our 9 month old pink so while it's fresh in my mind:

Why her?
What have we learnt about her from FC?
How have we prepared?
How will deal with uncertainties with her future?
Are we prepared for changes in our lifestyle?

Think there were a few others but can't remember at mo! It was much more relaxed than approval panel. Good luck xx


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

We have a little boy who had just turned 1 when we went to MP.

We were asked about why we had looked at Little Pea (he was only CWW).
We were asked about our cats, what we would do if LP was allergic etc.
They asked about how we would cope with LP if he had autism or ADHD (BF had both and siblings too).

Our MP experience wasn't the best. It was very formal and we felt as if we weren't good enough for LP. We were told it was a yes in the middle of a big corridor so no privacy. Our SW was outraged and we're going to be logging formal complaints about LP's agency now we have the AO.

I really hope your MP is lovely and something you can look back on with happy memories... Good luck xxx


----------

